# Afghan Air Force to get C27A Spartans?



## CougarKing (6 Oct 2008)

Wow. Maybe Aircom should consider the C27 as well in the future?



> *C-27As for the Afghan Air Force*
> http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/C-27As-for-the-Afghan-Air-Force-05094/
> 
> *The Afghanistan National Army Air Corps (ANAAC) is just getting to its feet, with about 6 flyable AN-32s and a pair of AN-26 light transport aircraft, about 38 Mi-17 assault transports and Mi-35 attack helicopters combined, and a small fleet of L-39 trainer/ light attack aircraft. Many of its pilots are older men, and ANAAC has not graduated a new pilot since 1992. *
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (6 Oct 2008)

Better yet, we can get an Afghan OMLT over here to train our aircrew if we eventually get this as a new FWSAR platform.


----------



## MarkOttawa (6 Oct 2008)

The plane we might get is the C-27J (vice A), quite a different aircraft derived from the A (aka G222)

C-27A:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/c-27.htm

C-27J:
http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/spartan/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Infanteer (7 Oct 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Better yet, we can get an Afghan OMLT over here to train our aircrew if we eventually get this as a new FWSAR platform.



:rotf:

Reminds me of the Serbian Peacekeepers deployed to Florida to uphold the democratic process....


----------

